# RBC NA Value Fund (RBF1020)



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

Does anyone know why this fund just dropped 5% in two days?

Morningstar's value index's only been going up. Is it dividends?


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Year end distribution on Dec 20. $1.065 capital gain per unit.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-investor/funds-and-etfs/funds/summary/?id=50511


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

December 20 1.065 distribution


----------



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

ok, good to know, thanks


----------

